# Etwas frischer Estrichbeton im Teich gefährlich?



## Owerni (17. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Naturfreunde,

ich möchte meinen Teich mit Steinen umranden. Hierzu müsste ich die Umrandung ausgleichen und unterfüttern.
Dieses möchte ich mit Estrichbeton machen.

Meine Frage: Wie gefährlich ist frischer Beton für meine Teichbewohner, fals er ins Wasser gelangt  


Grüße: Olaf


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterfüttern*

Hallo Olaf,

also wenn du nicht Tütenweise Beton ins Wasser schmeißt glaube ich nicht das es gefährlich ist.
Was dir passieren kann ist eine leichte Trübung des Wassers, wenn was hineinfällt. 
Allerdings dürfte auch nicht viel in den Teich fallen wenn du dementsprechend vorsichtig vorgehst.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unterfüttern*

Hallo Olaf,

wenn mal kurz etwas Beton/Mörtel in den Teich gelangt ist das sicher nicht soo schlimm, denke ich zumindest. (Die Dosis machts.)
Allerdings würde ich alles versuchen, damit nicht reinfällt und das, was doch drin landet, schnellstmöglich rausholen.

Sind da irgendwelche bedenklichen Zuschlagstoffe aufgeführt?
Ich werde mal fix noch die Themenüberschrift ändern... damit man eher weiß, um was es geht.


----------



## guenter (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Etwas frischer Estrichbeton im Teich gefährlich?*

hallo olaf,

kann nicht schaden, wenn kein verzögerer drin ist.


----------



## algenschreck (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Etwas frischer Estrichbeton im Teich gefährlich?*

Hallo

ich denke auch, daß das nicht so sehr schlimm ist, wenns nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist. Es wird ja auch Kalk gegen Fischegel in Karpfenteichen eingesetzt. :? 

Als wir unseren Wasserfall vor einem Jahr betoniert haben, ist auch das ein oder andere Klümpchen Mörtel in den Teich gerutscht. Eine leichte Trübung an der Stelle und nach 1 Stunde war nichts mehr zu sehen. Das waren schätzungsweise 5 ccm auf ca. 35000 Liter Wasser.

Gruß
algenschreck


----------



## WERNER 02 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Etwas frischer Estrichbeton im Teich gefährlich?*

Hi Leute

Ich betoniere schon tagelang am Bachlauf und Pflanzenfilter. Und ihr könnt mir glauben das da nicht nur Krümel an Beton ins Wasser gelangte. Passiert halt, egal wie sehr man auch aufpasst.

Was ich sagen wollte, meinen Fischen juckt das bislang nicht die Bohne, und meine Kaulquappen paddeln mitten drin rum.

Wie schon bereits erwähnt, so denke ich auch das es hier die Menge macht bei entsprechender Teichgröße.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Owerni (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Etwas frischer Estrichbeton im Teich gefährlich?*

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen netten Antworten. 

Bin von unseren Koi Züchter verunsichert worden. Der meinte, frischer Beton im Wasser und alles würde später oben schwimmen.

Grüße: Olaf


----------

